# microshift felt



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone seen that 2011 black footprint f5 with the microshifters online?

saw it once, cant find the focker again...thx


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> anyone seen that 2011 black footprint f5 with the microshifters online?
> 
> saw it once, cant find the focker again...thx


Can't help you find that one. Here's my F1x with M.s:
View attachment 254327

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

on second thought i think it was the 

z, with 105
black with orange trim. looked wicked


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Can't help you find that one. Here's my F1x with M.s:
> View attachment 254327
> 
> -SD




how many bikes you got, man?

lol...

yeah i was thinking about that z and kinda got sidetracked by the microshifters, plus the only place i had seen it was online. the black and orange footprint, plus with that visible weave, looked kinda cool. then i saw one up close and i was like...dayumn. microshifters or not that's a nice looking bike, looked like it had a bit of pick up, too. was wondering if there were any more around in my size....but i cant find that link

i notice anectdotally though that the z build ups tend to seem a bit heavier than those on the f series. is that just the configurations on the respective series's lines, or are the base frames really "heavier" to begin with? good lookin


----------

